# welding?



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Can i get sun burned from welding? wire welder?
don't ask,,,


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes, very badly from what I have heard.

Some types of welding can produce UV rays up to 100 times stronger than the suns.

I know on job sites anyone doing any form of welding is required to have their full body clothed.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yeah! Umm....any second degree burns Marty?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

REALLY?????? 

OKDONKY 
REALLY!!!!!!! 
I can a-test to it now...... 

Lets just leave it as my ,what NOT do to again...

ok. 
end of topic......


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Marty, the idea is to ask "before" you do it.  And yes, I've been there. In fact, if it is just a small weld , I still do it. If you think it might take more than a minute........cover up. Use the helmet no matter how short the weld might be. The arc burns eyes very quickly. Feels like sand in your eyes. ;-) 

GaryR


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 29 Jul 2012 06:30 PM 


Can i get sun burned from welding? wire welder?
don't ask,,,

Most definitely! Have to have your whole body covered. In our die shop, we had a welder that would "flood weld" dies for resinking (re-do or re-machine the old cavity to brand new). He would spend 8-10 hours a day adding weld, sometimes for a week or more on very large cavities. Even fully covered, he would look like he had been on the beach without sunscreen.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know how many bosses in the coal mines burnt their eyes welding without a sheild. 

Getting the quota was the all important goal.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes.

I have had like sun burn on my neck and arms because I left my shirt open and had my sleeves rolled up.


JJ


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Take it from a 25 year+ welder you can get sun burnt by any type of arc welding. People just think welders wear longselves and long pants to protect ourselves from flying sparks. "Flash-burn" is a type of sunburn of the retina and boy does that hurt.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This guy spent a day welding, but with only goggles, instead of a full face mask... his wife snapped a picture as he headed to the shower... ouch...










short sleeves:









this one I have not figured out yet: must be a new welding technique:


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

May need a little sun burn lotion on the last one she really got to close. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I use to run movie Projectors in a Drive in. The projectors were old moshograph ( might be spelled wrong ) Any way they had a carbon arc lamp attached to them. The door for changing the electrodes didn't close all the way. It was HOT in the booth. There was no AC then. I use to work with my shirt off Till one day I noticed a strange rash on my back. Turns out When I stood between the projectors for change over the crack in the door on the lamp let light out on my back. Got burned 


JJ


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I have welded for years, first as a youngster (metal shop, car trailers, and roll cages) and later in life for work and hobby related stuff. I have probably discovered every possible method of burning my skin and eyes via UV rays from Arc, Tig and Mig welding. It does not take long to get burnt, that is for sure… I can’t even remember all the areas that I have managed to burn, if an area is even remotely exposed it’s going to be tender later… Worst case has been my eyes, as noted feels like someone threw sand in your eyes. Believe it or not good old taters sliced thinly are a home remedy that does wonders. I’ve even managed to burn my face and eyes even though I always wear a full coverage welding hood. Seems those darn UV rays have a way of bouncing of walls, glass and the like and infiltrating the back of my welding hood perhaps bouncing off the lens glass within the hood. Anyway after the first time that happened I learned to wear sunglasses or welding goggles under the hood, haven’t had a problem thereafter.

I also learned to keep anything even remotely flammable far away from the welding exercise. I have seen machinery and pressing equipment go up in flames instantly when a stray spark found its way near the equipment; lint-dust on the floor, underneath, behind things and accumulations on the equipment alike can be problematic. A fire extinguisher should ALWAYS be present and I also require my guys to have a charged water spray extinguisher (chemical extinguishers are very messy), to that end we also mist with a typical weed or bug sprayer charged with water the area were working around to prevent dust from igniting. It’s truly amazing to see how FAST lint-dust goes up in flames its very volatile and nearly an explosion, but short lived… Take the time to police your work area prior to making sparks it’s well worth it!

Additionally sparks from grinding, cutting torches and plasma cutters must be considered too…

Michael


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

YOWSA!!!!! I want to weld where she does!!!! whooooooooo Hoooooooooo!

Bubba


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 29 Jul 2012 06:30 PM 


Can i get sun burned from welding? wire welder?
don't ask,,,

I was just about to say "Marty's been there, done that"

Yes you can get a sun burn from welding. I asked my shop helper to turn around a second while tacking some stuff together.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread still going???? 
I do use a full mask helmet . I just happened to had my shirt off at the time. 
I did notice tonight after my tubie that the redness is almost gone now. 
That is skin that never sees the sun anyway.


----------



## K.A.Simpson (Mar 6, 2008)

I was taught that you can also be burnt from the reflected arc welding rays from walls, etc. 
We used cold tea as an eye wash if we had eye trouble at night and no eye drops. 
Regards from Andrew 
Sandbar & Mudcrab Railway


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Wait till you get flash burn of the eyes!!!!


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I always use suntan lotion before I weld. *


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

I do not weld, that said, yes welding screens to protect others and full body protection a must.... 
Regards michael


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

My grandson is a certified welder. He stays fully covered when he is working. This includes a long sleeved shirt to protect his arms.


----------

